# Gettysburg Campground



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I looked around at the threads for this campground, and couldn't find any mention. Has anyone stayed at the Gettysburg Campground? I am looking at going to the Gettysburg area toward the end of June (can't make the rally). We've never camped up that way, so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24283

We re going to this one soon


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

We have never been there, but will be there from 6/29 - 7/1.
DW said the owner was extremely nice when she talked to him, and said the CG looks great.

When will you be there?

--Greg


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Been their. Stayed in 134 and 136. The creek is nice, the kids went looking for craw fish and found a bunch. Friend of mine boiled them and ate em'. I passed. Nice place. It was early so the pool was closed. I had no complaints. Make sure the kids wear bike helmets, the owner is a stickler for that rule ( no problem with that ).


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We have stayed there the last 3 years for bike week. It is a great campground.. We always stay in one of the premier sites in the back of the CG near the creek. We will be there this year for bike week again in July. You will love Gettysburg,, lots of neat things to see.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

We are going to camp there in the first week of April and will post what I find. The people over the phone were indeed very nice and informative.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We've stayed there several times. Great CG. We always stayed in teh back on the creek. Loved going to sleep and waking up to the sound of the water. Owners were great and they do enforce the rules for everyone.

Linda


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We stayed there a few years back, had a lovely site on the creek. We, too, really enjoyed waking up to the sound of the water. The kids really enjoyed catching crawfish and minnows--but unlike the previous poster, we let them all go.  We found the campground to be clean and well kept, and the owners friendly. We would not hesitate to stay there again. Enjoy Gettysburg, it's a terrific place to visit.

Have fun,
Cj45


----------

